
First U.S. Wireless Pacemaker Gives Patient Freedom - AjJi
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2009/08/10/technology/tech-us-pacemaker.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss
======
icey
It's not very clear from the article, but people with pacemakers have been
able to transmit diagnostic information over the phone for at least a decade
now. The real gain is that the frequency of communication is now much higher
than it was previously.

